# Passenger Tips with the "Uber Tip App"



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I picked up a rider last night for a 12 mile ride and upon getting in the car she immediately told me that she's tipping 20% automatically on the Uber app. I told her I'd never heard of an automatic tip on the app and she assured me she'd set it up that way. Then she mentioned that her last Uber driver hadn't heard of this either and how funny it is that Uber drivers aren't aware of their own tipping procedures. So she fiddled with her phone for at least 10 minutes in order to show me how she set it up in the app... of course she could never find it. But she was adamant it was in there somewhere.

After a 27 minute ride and learning more than I ever wanted to know about the tip app, I dropped her off. No tip.


----------



## krytenTX (May 7, 2015)

She must have confused it with Lyft, or Uber Taxi.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

krytenTX said:


> She must have confused it with Lyft, or Uber Taxi.


I asked her if she meant Lyft and she said no. I don't know anything about Uber Taxi.


----------



## berserk42 (Apr 24, 2015)

Oh, she meant Uber. You can set the auto-tip option in the Uber app. Problem is that it does not apply to UberX rides.

Edit: Well, I can't even find that option now. At the very least, there USED to be an option to set auto-tip for Non-X/XL/Plus/Select rides in the rider app.\

Edit edit: You can change tip setting on riders.uber.com under Payment. Applies to only UberTAXI or in Seattle's case, Uber For Hire.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Only on uberTaxi.... Drivers should be aware of Uber enough to educate this type of pax that it does not happen on UberX.


----------



## UberMeansSuper (Aug 3, 2015)

I had an asshat pax like that. He was late to the pin (I wait 4 minutes, 30 seconds, he came out as I was reaching 4:20) and smelled like an Abercrombie and Fitch store.

It was an 8-mile ride, he took a water, like 8 candies (I'm stopping the practice of handing free stuff out once all my inventory runs out), and on his way out, he's like, "Got you set at 30%!"

I was like, "Oh. Have a good day!" He slammed the door shut. 1 Star.


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

As far as I can tell, there is no way to access the "UberTAXI" tip setting once you've set up a rider account initially.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

berserk42 said:


> Oh, she meant Uber. You can set the auto-tip option in the Uber app. Problem is that it does not apply to UberX rides.
> 
> Edit: Well, I can't even find that option now. At the very least, there USED to be an option to set auto-tip for Non-X/XL/Plus/Select rides in the rider app.\
> 
> Edit edit: You can change tip setting on riders.uber.com under Payment. Applies to only UberTAXI or in Seattle's case, Uber For Hire.


Thanks for the info. That's the main reason I come to this forum is to share information with other drivers. It's not like there's an Uber training course that educates us on all the ins and outs of the business.


----------



## UBERBUS_LA (Jul 9, 2015)

I gave ride to a lady to airport. I waited for her like 3-4 min. We were talking about Uber, fare and tip. I told her tip is not included. She was using Uber for more than a year with 5 star rating ( some drivers give 5* no matter how bad the rider is). After so much talking, she did not tip. I gave her 4 star for keeping me waiting and no tipping. no more vir--n!!


----------

